# A student saluting to Personality Cafe. -(INFJ)



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello...

I am a female student from the United Kingdom.

As from what is stated in the title, I am a *INFJ*. 

I have been lurking on Personality-Cafe for the past four hours, far engrossed and have now finally decided to join. 


Thank you all. roud:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Raphaelite and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Raphaelite. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to PerC. Hope you enjoy your time here. You're a student? What do you study? (I'm a philosophy student at Keele for example)


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Welcome to PerC. Hope you enjoy your time here. You're a student? What do you study? (I'm a philosophy student at Keele for example)


Ah. Thank you. Yes I am. Oh, well I am currently In high school doing my GCSE's. I do evolve a lot around Religious studies and English, although. Ooh, wonderful! How are you finding it at the moment?


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Impermanence said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you. I much appreciate it.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelite said:


> Ah. Thank you. Yes I am. Oh, well I am currently In high school doing my GCSE's. I do evolve a lot around Religious studies and English, although. Ooh, wonderful! How are you finding it at the moment?


Its fun. Effort but most things are so I can't complain. GCSE's eh? Fun times.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to PerC, @Raphaelite. ^_^


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you, Julia! How may be yourself today?


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Its fun. Effort but most things are so I can't complain. GCSE's eh? Fun times.


I am glad. Oh, Indeed. Haha, yes. :mellow: Oh my.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Raphaelite said:


> Thank you, Julia! How may be yourself today?


I am quite well. ^_^ Very happy. Very restless and bored too. And what about yourself?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PerC. Is your sig a picture of you?


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Welcome to PerC. Is your sig a picture of you?


Thank you. And yes, It is. I have now changed it, although. It is currently my Avatar to not cause any confusion to anyone.


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> I am quite well. ^_^ Very happy. Very restless and bored too. And what about yourself?


I am pleased! I am, too, restless and bored. The weather has been dreadful, I must admit. If you do not mind me asking, but what have you been up to today?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Raphaelite said:


> I am pleased! I am, too, restless and bored. The weather has been dreadful, I must admit. If you do not mind me asking, but what have you been up to today?


I don't mind the question. ^_^ I have been doing... nothing but PerC-ing. *shame at being on the internet so long* And walking. Talking with my sister. Some chores. I would have taken a swim, but the water is too cold for my sister and I hate swimming alone. If I lived near town or could drive, I most certainly would walk to town, or drive to town, but sadly that is not the case. I live in the middle of nowhere, and there's nobody my age around. So, that is part of the reason why I currently am doing nothing. I do reading or writing or piano playing usually, but as of today, PerC has held my attention.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Raphaelite said:


> Thank you. And yes, It is. I have now changed it, although. It is currently my Avatar to not cause any confusion to anyone.


It wasn't confusing; I realized the avatar wasn't you, though interestingly it looked rather like you.


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> I don't mind the question. ^_^ I have been doing... nothing but PerC-ing. *shame at being on the internet so long* And walking. Talking with my sister. Some chores. I would have taken a swim, but the water is too cold for my sister and I hate swimming alone. If I lived near town or could drive, I most certainly would walk to town, or drive to town, but sadly that is not the case. I live in the middle of nowhere, and there's nobody my age around. So, that is part of the reason why I currently am doing nothing. I do reading or writing or piano playing usually, but as of today, PerC has held my attention.


How lovely! Haha. I have a tendency to lurk on the internet when unoccupied by surroundings. I would say your day so far has been quite content in my eyes. Oh dear. That is rather shameful. Ah! I do live in the middle of nowhere too. I understand completely. I love reading and writing. It is most therapeutic for myself. Hehe. Do you prefer any of them? Also, how long have you been playing the Piano? - 
Oh, well. Haha. I see no wrong in that.


----------



## Raphaelite (Jun 16, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> It wasn't confusing; I realized the avatar wasn't you, though interestingly it looked rather like you.


Aaah. I see. Oh? Hahaha. If Rossetti's artistic work resembles myself only a fraction, I would certainly take that as a compliment.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Raphaelite said:


> Aaah. I see. Oh? Hahaha. If Rossetti's artistic work resembles myself only a fraction, I would certainly take that as a compliment.


You should put it back as your sig or something.


----------



## Anthoric (May 31, 2012)

Welcome welcome!


----------

